# Revolution Max *CreaDermal* Transdermal Creatine



## Revolution Max (Feb 3, 2005)

Sup fellas, 

 I know I am pretty new to this message board but I have been on a few others. For the past few months I have been working on different ideas for some new supps. As of now I came up with 2, One of them is a NO product and the Other is _Transdermal Creatine_. A few company's came to me about my ideas and as of now I am working with them. The NO is amazing, right now we are checking pricing etc. I am almost done with the Transdermal, so I will be looking for a few testers. I'll let you guys know later on whats up, I am so close and I can't wait to let people give it a try.

 We tested it on one guy from the gym, in 4 days he felt more energy, pumps, and he gaines 2 lbs, so we will see how everything works out, I am currently looking for a better matrix.

  If this transdermal works out I am that much closer to having my own comapny **Revolution Max** than I can release the NO product that alot of people are saying could possibly be the best out there. Wish me luck guys.


_*RM*_


----------



## seven11 (Feb 3, 2005)

good luck bro... and by the way hehe let me test that creatine for u


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 3, 2005)

lol when I get it all done, ill make a thread looking for testers, than come to me


----------



## seven11 (Feb 3, 2005)

aiit cool ill do that and it realy sounds intresting


----------



## brodus (Feb 3, 2005)

What's the molecular weight of creatine?

What type do you use? Monohydrate?

Is your carrier hydrophilic or lipophilic?  

Is the pH of your carrier in the double-digits?  If not, all we'd be getting is creatinine, which is no use for BBing, and a toxin.

I'm just asking, b/c your first posting here is an ad, essentially, and I'm curious about this product, as I have a lot of experience with transdermals.


----------



## seven11 (Feb 3, 2005)

i wanted to ask the same questions heheh


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 3, 2005)

No bro I totaly understand, I am not just posting here as an add. I am new to the board and I like it here. I was on bb.com for about 1 year and its getting old so I decided to come here.

 As of now I am working with a company on this. We will be using Cee, and like I said we are still working on finding a good carrier, I personally got it to work with Clindamycin Phosphate, but that is a prescription drug. If you have anything to add to this, my ears are open.


 Bro basically what happened was this: I had some ideas I posted that I had some, company's came to me, I chose one that I could trust, i told him my ideas and he loved them. And here I am now lol


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2005)

Really.. I just browse this site?  But I would be skeptical of any advice by Revolution Max (skillz)

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=402902&page=2&pp=30

Just an FYI


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 3, 2005)

I totaly understand your reasons behind posting that link, all of that was alot of misunderstandings that got carried away. I had alot of people hate me even after I helped them but I still had a large amount of people who were on my side. Give me some time and you will see im for real and im just a regular guy trying to educate his mind. 

  peace bros


----------



## Stu (Feb 3, 2005)

I think the bs alarm just went off, people have already tried to produce transdermal creatine in the form of creatine patches its ineffective


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 3, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> I think the bs alarm just went off, people have already tried to produce transdermal creatine in the form of creatine patches its ineffective


 Nope not Bs bro, it worked before, we are going run a few more tests if it doesnt work Im just going to forget about the entire thing.

 This isnt my main concern anyway, I am working on a NO product thats amazing, I cant wait to get it out on the market. The only problem is right now is the money issue, this stuff is all expensive. Transdermal creatine is something I decided to give a try, it worked but like i said I need to find a new matrix/carrier...


 Those patches were just regular creatine mono, The transdermal I am trying to get out is Cee and has NO effects. Wish me luck..


 RM


----------



## Stu (Feb 3, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 3, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> Good luck


Thankyou bro, means alot...


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2005)

brodus said:
			
		

> What's the molecular weight of creatine?
> 
> What type do you use? Monohydrate?
> 
> ...


 Heh, you said "phallic".


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 3, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Heh, you said "phallic".


Damn bro I just have to say this.....I love that picture!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2005)

Funny, no one else has mentioned it...


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 3, 2005)

ewwwwww...Phallic!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 3, 2005)

Creatine, and especially CEE, has a fairly high level of oral bioavailability.  The point of putting things in a transdermal carrier, is to increase bioavailability when it is very low oral.

So what exactly is the point here?  For example, it would make little sense to put Vitamin C in a transdermal carrier.  I am all ears, please educate us.

Oh, and if you don't mind, Brodus asked a number of interesting questions that would be helpful to members of the board if you would answer.  Thanks much.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> ewwwwww...Phallic!


 Spoken like a true lesbian.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 3, 2005)

Revolution Max said:
			
		

> Nope not Bs bro


 well I think we all should put on our boots....just in case it gets too deep


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Creatine, and especially CEE, has a fairly high level of oral bioavailability. The point of putting things in a transdermal carrier, is to increase bioavailability when it is very low oral.
> 
> So what exactly is the point here? For example, it would make little sense to put Vitamin C in a transdermal carrier. I am all ears, please educate us.
> 
> Oh, and if you don't mind, Brodus asked a number of interesting questions that would be helpful to members of the board if you would answer. Thanks much.


  Said with all the surgical precision of a sledgehammer...


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 3, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Creatine, and especially CEE, has a fairly high level of oral bioavailability. The point of putting things in a transdermal carrier, is to increase bioavailability when it is very low oral.
> 
> So what exactly is the point here? For example, it would make little sense to put Vitamin C in a transdermal carrier. I am all ears, please educate us.
> 
> Oh, and if you don't mind, Brodus asked a number of interesting questions that would be helpful to members of the board if you would answer. Thanks much.


 Good point, what I was thinking about was this: Alot of times creatine made some peoples stomachs upset, so this will prevent that, and also since its a dermal is should go to the muscles faster=better results.


----------



## topolo (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey revolution, welcome to the board, I hope it goes well for you!


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 3, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> Hey revolution, welcome to the board, I hope it goes well for you!


Thanks so much bro, its nice to find a place that everyone is friendly.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Revolution Max said:
			
		

> Good point, what I was thinking about was this: Alot of times creatine made some peoples stomachs upset, so this will prevent that, and also since its a dermal is should go to the muscles faster=better results.




That makes no sense.. You said you would be using CEE which doesnt cause bloat in most anyway.  And could you answer the questions?


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That makes no sense.. You said you would be using CEE which doesnt cause bloat in most anyway. And could you answer the questions?


This is true, that was just a very small reason. My main reason is I realy believe it will get to the muscle faster wich means better results. Like I said bro im still checkin it out. Its hard to answer alot of those questions above as well because Im not the one testing everything, it was my idea and everyone just ran with it. I know we are using Cee, at first we used Clindamycin Phosphate for the carrier(thats not going to work because its a prescription)Its going to have Nitric Oxide effects (aakg maybe di-citruline) I will let you know alot more info when I find it out for myself. We are still in the testing mode. Hope this helps.

 Ps: Im not the scientist


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 3, 2005)

Transdermal creatine? Come on man....I gave my girlfriend a hefty dose of transdermal creatine to the face last night and it didn't make her stronger.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 3, 2005)

Wait.  You think that the process of creatine penetrating the many dermal layers, then the subcutaneous fat, then the musculature, then enter the bloodstream, to then be carried systemically to all the muscles of the body, is a faster process then:

1) Drink.
2) Digest.
3) Go through the intestinal wall (which, by the way, is designed to transport nutrients into the bloodstream, unlike the dermis)
4) Transport to muscle.

Do you have any understanding of transdermal technology?  One of the _benefits of transdermal use of drugs (think the patch, or dermal birth control, or transdermal PH/PS) is that it is slow-acting over a period of 12-24 hours.  Thus, you don't need to dose it as frequently as when you take those items orally.

You sure you aren't the scientist?_


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

lol


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 3, 2005)

Transdermal's a waste of time man, chicks say they don't like swallowing it but they really do.


----------



## topolo (Feb 3, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Transdermal creatine? Come on man....I gave my girlfriend a hefty dose of transdermal creatine to the face last night and it didn't make her stronger.



That's funny because I gave your girlfriend the same thing last night!


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 3, 2005)

Ahh Guys...Dirty Minds lol....


 Like i said im not the scientist   , even if it makes no sense to make a Transdermal Cee you never know, it could work alot better. And also since it has aakg when it gos throw the bloodstream dont you think it would be more effective when it comes to pumps and nutrients going to the muscles? Its not just Cee. But your reasons make alot of sense. Im still going to give it a try and if it works out it works out. I have nothing to lose.

 I have all my faith in my ON supp that I am working on(dunno if you can tell that I keep talking about it lol) Im very excited.


 This Transdermal is something I believe I can get to work and Ill give it a shot.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Ofcourse it will probably work out.. The only people that would even consider this, are the un educated.  There are lots of them.  But I think your trying to peddle at the wrong place.


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ofcourse it will probably work out.. The only people that would even consider this, are the un educated. There are lots of them. But I think your trying to peddle at the wrong place.


Bro, Im not trying to do anything, Im not here to sell my supps(considering I dont have any ) Im just trying to start a company, if the dermal doesnt work I will not sell it. Thats why I will be looking for testers in the near future.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

If your not here to sell your supplement, then why bother with this post?  Did you see the title of it?

If I'm NOT trying to sell something, I just dont say anything.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 3, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> That's funny because I gave your girlfriend the same thing last night!


 You wanna hear something even more funny? She's a tranny, your gay man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! er, oh wait.........................damn


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If your not here to sell your supplement, then why bother with this post?  Did you see the title of it?
> 
> If I'm NOT trying to sell something, I just dont say anything.


Alright let me re-state what I was saying:

 I am coming out with a supp soon and I would like to start a company and i was telling you guys about it. If things didnt work out I would be upset but it wouldnt be the end of the world. Im not trying to sell something that doesnt work.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 3, 2005)

Revolution Max said:
			
		

> Alright let me re-state what I was saying:
> 
> I am coming out with a supp soon and I would like to start a company and i was telling you guys about it. If things didnt work out I would be upset but it wouldnt be the end of the world. Im not trying to sell something that doesnt work.


 Then send me a free bottle, and if it's worth a damn PreMier will ease off.


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 3, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Then send me a free bottle, and if it's worth a damn PreMier will ease off.


Well I will be looking for testers soon so if you would like maybe you can be one.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 3, 2005)

Revolution Max said:
			
		

> Well I will be looking for testers soon so if you would like maybe you can be one.


 aw fo sheez. send it this way.


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 3, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> aw fo sheez. send it this way.


lol ill let you guys know when im going to look for testers  ...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

I think you should make TP a tester


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 3, 2005)

TP? Im new here lol


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Twin Peak.


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 3, 2005)

Any reason Why? if theres a good reason Ill consider it.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh, and Brodus too.  Brodus has tested numerous products, so he know the drill on good feedback.  TP because he probably thinks this endeavor is total shit.  Who better to convert to the cause, if it actually works.  He has also been a tester for products.


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2005)

Honestly, I wouldn't waste my time.  Not only does this entire idea sound retarded, I wouldn't try anything from someone who does not even understand why he is doing it.

"Ah well, it may work" is just not convincing enough for me.


----------



## westb51 (Feb 4, 2005)

Revolution Max said:
			
		

> Like i said im not the scientist  , even if it makes no sense to make a
> 
> 
> .


wink wink you're not the scientist? so you are the scientist? 

wtf mate


----------



## ZECH (Feb 4, 2005)

Rob and Ironmaglabs has a new creatine product coming out that will blow this away!


----------



## silencer (Feb 4, 2005)

Max Revolution..As you said you are obviously not a 'scientist' , but I think Brodus posted some interesting questions, Could you ask the people that are developing your 'Product(s)' to answer them. Just show them the post and if its not certain in which direction they are going, at least tell us some viable options..

And who exactly did you 'wing' these ideas to btw? which reputable company/developer are you developing it with?

There is just a lot of holes in the post...  if you could please explain it a little more it would make things easier. -thanks.


----------



## Stu (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah i have a new revoloutionary product coming out as well, its transdermal protien.

 The active ingreadient is tuna so its smells a bit fishy, a bit like transdermal creatine


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> Yeah i have a new revoloutionary product coming out as well, its transdermal protien.
> 
> The active ingreadient is tuna so its smells a bit fishy, a bit like transdermal creatine



Now THAT I will try.

I have always wondered if rubbing tuna all over your body would make you hyyyuge!  I'll bet, even if it makes no sense, YOU can make it work!!!


----------



## silencer (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Stu (Feb 4, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Now THAT I will try.
> 
> I have always wondered if rubbing tuna all over your body would make you hyyyuge! I'll bet, even if it makes no sense, YOU can make it work!!!


 It makes complete sense after all its based on fool proof science. 

 I have discovered that tuna is actually broken down in the stomach and therefore the bioavailability is reduced.  i hope that by creating a transdermal it will improve the bioavailability. Unfortunately the molecular weight of tuna is farily large so i have to use Hydrochloric Acid as a carrier. 

 Im still looking for testers by the way if anyones interested.


----------



## westb51 (Feb 4, 2005)

are you guy talking about canned tuna or fresh tuna, cause there is a difference!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2005)

westb51 said:
			
		

> are you guy talking about canned tuna or fresh tuna, cause there is a difference!!



Either would work, though I would suspect that you would have to alter the carrier.


----------



## redspy (Feb 4, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> It makes complete sense after all its based on fool proof science.
> 
> I have discovered that tuna is actually broken down in the stomach and therefore the bioavailability is reduced. i hope that by creating a transdermal it will improve the bioavailability. Unfortunately the molecular weight of tuna is farily large so i have to use Hydrochloric Acid as a carrier.
> 
> Im still looking for testers by the way if anyones interested.


Cool.  I'm working on a transdermal porterhouse steak with a DMSO carrier flavored with pepper sauce.  I'll concede it's a tad itchy after application but after a few more tweaks it will be ready for commercialization.  I'm running focus groups on product names right now, SteakDerm is the current favorite.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2005)

SteakDerm sounds great.  You can add broccoli for the fine, and call it SteakDerm+

I am going to leave you all in the dust, however, and dominate the vegan world with my new product: Kidney-beanDerm+, which also contains brussel sprout.

God, I like this thread.


----------



## redspy (Feb 4, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> SteakDerm sounds great. You can add broccoli for the fine, and call it SteakDerm+


No problem my man!  If anyone's interested in adding gravy let me know.  Then I'll be able to call it SteakDerm++.  I'm looking into adding mashed potatoes too.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2005)

Fuck, that will be potent.


----------



## westb51 (Feb 4, 2005)

what will be the serving size?


----------



## Stu (Feb 4, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> No problem my man! If anyone's interested in adding gravy let me know. Then I'll be able to call it SteakDerm++. I'm looking into adding mashed potatoes too.


 I like the idea of adding potatoes, that would give it some carbs.

 We could combine and three products and create a transdermal meal reaplace ment.


----------



## westb51 (Feb 4, 2005)

don't forget the coffee beans


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2005)

You know what would be a real killer derm?  VaginaDerm*.  For all those guys on 4DERM, just stack it with VaginaDerm to control those over active urges.



 * Available in Fish Scent.


----------



## redspy (Feb 4, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> I like the idea of adding potatoes, that would give it some carbs.
> 
> We could combine and three products and create a transdermal meal reaplace ment.


I like that idea.  I'm thinking up some transdermal meal replacements for the UK market too.  So far I have Toad in the Hole with Bangers n Mash, Cheese and Onion Pasty with Spotted Dick, and a classic fried breakfast including sausages, bacon, eggs, fried bread and baked beans.


----------



## Stu (Feb 4, 2005)

Keep the good ideas coming im going out for a few transdermal beverages (the non alcoholic kind)


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 4, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> You know what would be a real killer derm? VaginaDerm*. For all those guys on 4DERM, just stack it with VaginaDerm to control those over active urges.
> 
> 
> 
> * Available in Fish Scent.


 Why waste money on VagiDerm when you have a right hand?


----------



## ZECH (Feb 4, 2005)

Boobaderm! Grow your own and feel yourslef up!


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 4, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Boobaderm! Grow your own and feel yourslef up!


 What would be in this boobaderm? 3 grams of test per serving with no nolva?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2005)

This thread officially became unfunny.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 4, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> What would be in this boobaderm? 3 grams of test per serving with no nolva?


Pure estradiol!


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 4, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> This thread officially became unfunny.


 So I guess you could say it has "Twin Peaked"


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 4, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Heh, you said "phallic".


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow this thread is deff. going places  .....Now I believe someone asked what company I am working along side with. The only reason I did not mention that is because the agreement we had was for him to help me get started he gets a % etc but the agreement also was I couldnt not say anything about the company. In time maybe this will change but i doubt that.


 If this doesnt work out and the pricing doesnt work out I will have to drop this project, theres no point in putting something out that going to make you lose money, doesnt matter how good it is.. Ingredients are alot of money, im sure alot of you know this.


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 4, 2005)

Sniff.. Sniff.... I smell transdermal bullshit..

 I'm gonna put my boots on..


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 4, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> Sniff.. Sniff.... I smell transdermal bullshit..
> 
> I'm gonna put my boots on..


Not bullshit bro, like i said if I cant get a good matrix im dropping this project. If this is the case ill focus on my NO product(still waiting to see of pricing works out) Im praying right now guys, money is everything, everything is so expensive.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2005)

Now its funny again.


----------



## topolo (Feb 4, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> This thread officially became unfunny.



quite some time ago


----------



## topolo (Feb 4, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Now its funny again.




not really


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 4, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwww hellz nah...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 5, 2005)

Transdermal veggies... 

Veggiederm, from the people who brought you Pubiderm... (for the hair-challenged)


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 6, 2005)

Ahhh man, long nite...Went Clubbin in the hamptons sat...Hang over, tired lol I cant even think straight. Now I have to make some plans for the superbowl  .......


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2005)

Did you drink, or apply rubbing alcohol?


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 6, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Did you drink, or apply rubbing alcohol?


  I can't remember...


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 7, 2005)

Sup guys,

 Im still trying to find a matrix. I think im going to give Alcohol/d-limon/peroxide a try..


----------



## Tanked (Feb 13, 2005)

Revolution Max said:
			
		

> No bro I totaly understand, I am not just posting here as an add. I am new to the board and I like it here. *I was on bb.com for about 1 year and its getting old so I decided to come here*.
> 
> As of now I am working with a company on this. We will be using Cee, and like I said we are still working on finding a good carrier, I personally got it to work with Clindamycin Phosphate, but that is a prescription drug. If you have anything to add to this, my ears are open.
> 
> ...


No *Skills* you were banned from bb.com! I struck down all the bullshit about you producing this transdermal creatine. You were going to use an antibiotic as a transermal carrier and you didnt even know how to make a simple one with isopropinal alcohol. You didnt even know that creatine was a non-protein form of an amino acid, nor did you know the molecular weight of creatine..........bro, please just give up.......


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 13, 2005)

LOL.  I was so excited about this.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 13, 2005)

Revolution Max said:
			
		

> theres no point in putting something out that going to make you lose money, *doesnt matter how good it is*..


 Don't really care what you did, or are "going" to do its not that great...think about it....

 If it did hit store shelves it would probably stay there for sake of it being a pain in the ass, for an ok supplement.


----------

